# Cruze Steering Gear Problem - GM Notification



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I received a letter from GM extending the warranty on, apparently, the steering rack on my 2014 Cruze to 150,000 miles. Strange that they should do this since, just a week prior, I began noticing the defect on my car. As I said in another post, whenever the Cruzetalk forum reports a problem with the Cruze, large issue or small, I get it or have had it. It's truly like a virus going around...you get close to it and you "CATCH IT". I'm unsure if this is a Cruze TD issue or if it may affect other models as well.

Here's what I am experiencing and I know others have reported the same issue: When traveling at speeds above 45 mph and on a straight ahead course, the steering system seems to lock in that course. When it wanders as all cars tend to do and you move the steering wheel ever so slightly to the right or left, it feels like the steering gear is stuck in it's current steering wheel direction. A slight attempt to correct your course and move it from center, overcomes the "notch (for lack of a better description) but you tend to over correct. After that and you're back on course for a while, the same thing happens and you continue the aggravation. I now find I can duplicate that feeling sitting still with the car running and in park.

It doesn't seem to be dangerous, at least at this point, but it sure ruins the driving experience which is normally great.

How many others of you are having the same problem and have received the letter from GM?


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Everybody will be getting the letter. Its for all cruzes. I have a 2011 but don't have the problem. I'm at 90,000 and had the water pump replace, a transmission leak at the torque converter seal and a oil leak from the turbo oil line cooler. Other than the occasional rough idle the car runs great.


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

I just bought my 13 ECO, and noticed the "catch" in the steering wheel on a long straight drive. If I had not gone on vacation I probably would have never noticed it due to very few long straight roads in Northern Utah. I just looked it up (I'm a GM service tech) and it looks like 2010-12 will be getting a new steering gear, and the 2013-14 will get an updated software for the power steering control module. Coverage for the concern will be upped to 10 years/150k miles from date of original ownership purchase.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

It is a weird one.....and the OP's description is very good.

My 2012 eco was doing this last winter on highway drives.....rather annoying.
Possibly climate, ie temperature related it was very cold here in the Chicago area last winter.....I think a year ago today we started out at -6f......and the majority of winter held those temperatures.
However, while still cold, the problem disappeared.
No problem at all since then.....we are now back in winter but haven't really had any cold days.

So, at this point I'll just be happy there is a warranty extension in case it does decide to hiccup again.

Rob


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

got my letter last Friday an glad to hear its just a software update . doesn`t do it all the time.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

JerTM said:


> I just bought my 13 ECO, and noticed the "catch" in the steering wheel on a long straight drive. If I had not gone on vacation I probably would have never noticed it due to very few long straight roads in Northern Utah. I just looked it up (I'm a GM service tech) and it looks like 2010-12 will be getting a new steering gear, and the 2013-14 will get an updated software for the power steering control module. Coverage for the concern will be upped to 10 years/150k miles from date of original ownership purchase.


Hey there,

Feel free to let me know if you need any assistance into the dealership regarding this. I would be happy to contact them on your behalf. Just send me over a private message along with your info! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jopair (Jul 21, 2014)

I just had my 2014 Cruze LTZ RS fixed for the sticking steering problem. Ask them about reprogramming the electronic steering module. Bulletin Document ID#4036174


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

jopair said:


> I just had my 2014 Cruze LTZ RS fixed for the sticking steering problem. Ask them about reprogramming the electronic steering module. Bulletin Document ID#4036174


I think telling the same story on six different threads is about enouph......OK?

Rob


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Feel free to let me know if you need any assistance into the dealership regarding this. I would be happy to contact them on your behalf. Just send me over a private message along with your info!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer, but as I said in the same post. I am a technician at GMC dealership


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

JerTM said:


> I just bought my 13 ECO, and noticed the "catch" in the steering wheel on a long straight drive. If I had not gone on vacation I probably would have never noticed it due to very few long straight roads in Northern Utah. I just looked it up (I'm a GM service tech) and it looks like 2010-12 will be getting a new steering gear, and the 2013-14 will get an updated software for the power steering control module. Coverage for the concern will be upped to 10 years/150k miles from date of original ownership purchase.


It's strange that the same apparent problem on both sets of years would have a mechanical problem on the slightly older version and an electronic issue on others. I don't really care how they fix it, just so they fix it...it's aggravating. Thanks for your enlightened input.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ParisTNDude said:


> It's strange that the same apparent problem on both sets of years would have a mechanical problem on the slightly older version and an electronic issue on others. I don't really care how they fix it, just so they fix it...it's aggravating. Thanks for your enlightened input.


There was a new steering rack for 2013. It also needs to have the firmware updated. So here's what we're looking at:

2011-2012: Remove/replace steering rack with new rack containing new sensor. This is the same steering rack installed starting in 2013.
2013-current: Update the firmware to properly respond to steering wheel input.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Well, that was a simple fix! Took my CTD in for service and had them do the recommended fix and the notchy steering is gone. Seems strange that two different years of the same car get fixed ttwo very different ways???


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

I had this crop up back in the summer of 2011, but never noticed it since. I make monthly trips (400+ Km) to the in-laws. I chalked this up to a break in thing. If it comes back in the future I will pursue the problem, but for now if it aint' broke, don't fix it!


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

ParisTNDude said:


> I received a letter from GM extending the warranty on, apparently, the steering rack on my 2014 Cruze to 150,000 miles. Strange that they should do this since, just a week prior, I began noticing the defect on my car. As I said in another post, whenever the Cruzetalk forum reports a problem with the Cruze, large issue or small, I get it or have had it. It's truly like a virus going around...you get close to it and you "CATCH IT". I'm unsure if this is a Cruze TD issue or if it may affect other models as well.
> 
> Here's what I am experiencing and I know others have reported the same issue: When traveling at speeds above 45 mph and on a straight ahead course, the steering system seems to lock in that course. When it wanders as all cars tend to do and you move the steering wheel ever so slightly to the right or left, it feels like the steering gear is stuck in it's current steering wheel direction. A slight attempt to correct your course and move it from center, overcomes the "notch (for lack of a better description) but you tend to over correct. After that and you're back on course for a while, the same thing happens and you continue the aggravation. I now find I can duplicate that feeling sitting still with the car running and in park.
> 
> ...


My Cruze LTZ had this issue. The dealer initially thought I was talking about the difference in turning the smaller wheels in the LT compared to the LTZ wheels when I first described the issue to them. However when I had the dealer drive one of their Cruze LTZ vehicles and then drive mine they felt the issue. The service mechanic took off the steering wheel and said there was some kind of build up of grease that was causing the issue. When the steering wheel was put back on the car has driven as expected ever since (knock on wood)


----------



## Blueberry Cruze (10 mo ago)

My 2012 Cruze just started having this same problem. It has 157k miles on it. Am I out of luck with the Bulletin No.: 14232 special coverage?


----------

